# Harbor Freight Tools Generator and Parabolic Heater



## vickers (Jan 16, 2013)

Just made a run to Harbor Freight Tools to pick up an 800 watt generator and parabolic heater.

From the reviews on the HFT webpage, I replaced the spark plug first with the NGK B6ES spark plug. Thing fired up after a few pulls and ran smoothly. It is also quiet. I understand the limitations of it, but it seems that if you treat is alright, it will do just fine. Also purchased the warranty for 1 year, just in case. Paid $89.99 with a coupon. It will easily run the heater on low settings.

Very happy with my purchase.

http://www.harborfreight.com/engine...ning-watts-2-hp-63cc-gas-generator-60338.html

http://www.harborfreight.com/800-watt-400-watt-parabolic-heater-94777.html


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

if you don't overload the generator you should be OK make sure the airfilter is kept clean and that you use the correct oil. you probably don't want to run much more than500- 600 watts continuous load. And try to let it cool down with no load for a couple of minutes before shutdown.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f26/another-black-friday-item-15188/index2.html#post316824

Why the extra thread?



vickersja;316727 It will easily run the heater on low settings.
[URL said:


> http://www.harborfreight.com/800-watt-400-watt-parabolic-heater-94777.html[/URL]


If you calculate the dollars (in fuel) required to make the amount of heat it does, you will totally freak out. Look into buying or making a small wood burning stove for genuine money savings.


----------



## vickers (Jan 16, 2013)

LincTex said:


> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f26/another-black-friday-item-15188/index2.html#post316824
> 
> Why the extra thread?


Different subjects. this one was my review of a product. Should I not have done that?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Tirediron said:


> OK make sure the air filter is kept clean ...


If you ever get one of these little blue gens in your hands, the "air filter" will make you laugh until your gut hurts. It'll filter out tree leaves and grasshoppers well enough.


----------



## vickers (Jan 16, 2013)

LincTex said:


> If you ever get one of these little blue gens in your hands, the "air filter" will make you laugh until your gut hurts. It'll filter out tree leaves and grasshoppers well enough.


Mine is red. Did they make any changes to the units, or just the color?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

vickersja said:


> Different subjects. this one was my review of a product. Should I not have done that?


No, no biggie. I thought it was a little redundant, but you won't ruffle any feathers.

Curious about your generator over the long term - - both the 6.5HP "Greyhound" and my neighbor's 900 watt 2-stroke generator has suffered the ills of bad rubber used in the fuel system, with disastrous results.

I would use the best "non-alcohol" fuel money can buy (low-octane race gas or 100LL AvGas) and replace every rubber part immediately before the "black goo" kills everything in the fuel system.


----------



## vickers (Jan 16, 2013)

LincTex said:


> No, no biggie. I thought it was a little redundant, but you won't ruffle any feathers.
> 
> Curious about your generator over the long term - - both the 6.5HP "Greyhound" and my neighbor's 900 watt 2-stroke generator has suffered the ills of bad rubber used in the fuel system, with disastrous results.
> 
> I would use the best "non-alcohol" fuel money can buy (low-octane race gas or 100LL AvGas) and replace every rubber part immediately before the "black goo" kills everything in the fuel system.


Thanks for the feedback. Im still new.  Trying to put everything in its proper place.

Yeah, im gonna baby it during the break in period. Replaced the spark plug already. Didnt think about the fuel line.... Ill definitely check that out. I also purchased the 1 year, no questions asked warranty for 20 bucks.... Little piece of mind.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

vickersja said:


> I also purchased the 1 year, no questions asked warranty for 20 bucks....


The rubber in these things is designed to last exactly 1 year, 1 week and a day with today's fuel before it turns into evil black goo that plugs everything! Go ahead and replace ALL of the rubber bits now.


----------



## vickers (Jan 16, 2013)

LincTex said:


> The rubber in these things is designed to last exactly 1 year, 1 week and a day with today's fuel before it turns into evil black goo that plugs everything! Go ahead and replace ALL of the rubber bits now.


Do you recommend also running 89 or higher fuel in them? What about some sort of fuel additive? Thanks.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

They change colors of goods from time to time to discourage returns. There is a LOT of "warranty fraud" at HF. The ones i have seen alwyas look like this:












vickersja said:


> Do you recommend also running 89 or higher fuel in them? What about some sort of fuel additive? Thanks.


"Octane number" relates to ONLY ONE aspect of the fuels properties, and as far as generators are concerned it matters very, very little when considering which fuel to use.

You need something stable (chemically) that will not deteriorate over time and will not eat rubber parts. Avoid alcohol in gasoline as if it were pubic lice.


----------



## vickers (Jan 16, 2013)

LincTex said:


> They change colors of goods from time to time to discourage returns. There is a LOT of "warranty fraud" at HF. The ones i have seen alwyas look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Makes sense. Yeah, mine looks just like that but it has a red top. And a few more warning stickers. lol


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

I think the colors indicate if it's CARB compliant or not. I may be thinking about another brand though.


----------

